# What song is this?



## Andromeda (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi!

I'm becoming crazy as I've searched for the composer/work for this a long time now and now I hope anyone here can recognize it:






Who has made this (from 11:37 and 12:57)? I think the composer is Haydn but I cant find the song.


----------



## Andromeda (Jan 22, 2013)

Ooopss! Discovered that there is a special forum area for this! Could an administrator kindly move this post to the correct location?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

It's probably earlier than Haydn. Telemann, perhaps? These baroque pieces start to all sound alike after while. And because I absolutely LOVE that show, I won't give you any grief over calling it a song. There should be a list of the music in Cosmos episodes somewhere. I seem to remember an official site that lists them. I can't browse for it at the moment.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, you may be right. check this page out:

http://cosmic_voyager.tripod.com/cosmosindex.htm


----------



## Andromeda (Jan 22, 2013)

I've already read that page, but I dont think its correct. According to that list it should be "Haydn - Trumpet Concerto In E Flat", which it is NOT!

So, the question remains.


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

It's definitely not a piece by Haydn. Haydn wrote in the "classical" era, and the piece in question is a baroque-era sonata. It's probably by Telemann, and if I had to guess which sonata it is (he wrote hundreds) I'd guess it's possibly his _'La Majeste, La Grace & La Vaillance from Twelve Heroic Marches'._


----------



## Andromeda (Jan 22, 2013)

Genoveva said:


> It's definitely not a piece by Haydn. Haydn wrote in the "classical" era, and the piece in question is a baroque-era sonata. It's probably by Telemann, and if I had to guess which sonata it is (he wrote hundreds) I'd guess it's possibly his _'La Majeste, La Grace & La Vaillance from Twelve Heroic Marches'._


Thank you for your reply! I've listened thru the Twelve Heroic Marches, and unfortunately its not any of those pieces


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

It still might be Michael Haydn, not Franz Joseph Haydn. M. Haydn came a bit earlier and his style, while considered classical, still has a baroque flavor. I notice the piece uses both a trumpet and an oboe, so this could be a double concerto or something from a suite, or even a symphony, though it wouldn't be a symphony as we know it today. 

I looked through some Michael Haydn and some Telemann major keyed allegro movements, but no luck yet.


----------



## Andromeda (Jan 22, 2013)

Well I've been looking like crazy for this piece since I wrote this thread and not yet found it. Guess I just have to give up


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Andromeda (Jan 22, 2013)

Norse, you are a real hero!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh, yes. Gottfried Finger. That was going to be my next guess.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

What, you haven't heard of the famous Mr. Gottfried Finger? 

To be honest, I hadn't heard the name before I started looking for this music, either.  It's impressively obscure for a 70's tv show.


----------

